

Sribe: Copy anything from your Mac to your iPhone - yigit
http://usescribe.com

======
cstross
Website is broken in my Firefox 26 config. (Not due to NoScript. Might be one
of the anti-tracking-cookie utils I use ...)

NB: My complaint isn't that it's not working, but that it doesn't degrade
gracefully to (at least) a brief textual description.

------
fatiherikli
Why the share button running away from my cursor?

------
motyar
I use simplenote app, whenever I have to.

